# Anime/Manga Club



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeees. :D Come here to show your support for Japanese animation and Japanese comic books~~ And discuss, recommend etc. xD (how can you support anime/manga...? >>)

*Members list*

Cirrus
Flora and Ashes
Dannichu
Mudkip
Zora of Termina
Spaekle Oddberry
Shadowstar
Miyari
Chimera
Thorn
surskitty
link008
Keta
CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO KEEP UPDATING


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2008)

*joins*

I have to. I'm an anime/manga addict:

MANGAS/ANIME THAT I AM ADDICTED TO:

Tokyo Mew Mew (It's my friend's fault for having it. ^^)
Cardcaptor Sakura (awesome)
Kamichama Karin (best. manga. ever.)
Pita Ten (angels are awesome. Especially hyper ones.)
Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles (Cause I couldn't resist. ^^)

And the only anime on the list:

SHUGO CHARA.  Awesome. ^^  It would be in the Manga list if I had the sense to buy it.


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't read or watched any of those. But obviously I've heard of them~ And I've watched a little of Tsubasa, I suppose.

My animanga addictions:

Full Moon wo Sagashite
Fruits Basket
Chobits
Hana Yori Dango
...and I've read/watched a whole more~


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Joiiiin~

Anime/Manga everyone needs to read/watch because then there would be a lot more love in the world:


Azumanga Daioh
Yotsuba&!

Other highly reccommended series include:


 Case Closed/Detective Conan
 Fruits Basket (anime has a sucky ending, but manga gets angsty as hell)
 Strawberry Marshmallow - just because it's the cutest damn thing ever.
 Cardcaptor Sakura - the manga's better than the anime, and _being burnt alive_ is better than the dub.
 Loveless - see FMC's sig for my opinion X3
 Bleach - can't be bothered to read/watch all of it, but it's still good.
 Death Note - awesome up till a point. *cough*
 CHOBITS
 Suikoden 
 Neon Genesis Evangelion - _the_ mecha anime (except maybe Gundam); horribly angsty endings. There are three endings and everyone (sometimes all the named characters, sometimes all of humanity) dies in all of them.
 Negima OR Love Hina. There's no point in reading both because they're exactly the same. Enjoyable, but the same nonetheless. 
 Petshop of Horrors - freaking awesome artwork and creepy, creepy stories. 
 FAKE - best yaoi manga there is - there's a tangible plot and the men actually look like men!

I didn't _get_ Pita-Ten. I've read the first three volumes and just had no idea what was happening. I tried reading Tokyo Mew-Mew, but the main character irritated me so much I couldn't continue.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

/join 

STUFFS I OWN:


Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Ginji's Rescue Team
Revolutionary Girl Utena (I-II)
Azumanga Daioh (I-II)
Pretty Face (I-VI)
Absolute Boyfriend (I-VI)
Case Closed (I-II)
Aoi House (Omnibus I)
Aoi House _in Love_ (I-II)
Yotsuba&! (I-IV)
Rurouni Kenshin (I-III)



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Anime/Manga everyone needs to read/watch because then there would be a lot more love in the world:


QFT


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

Added~

Ah, I got FAKE volume six out from the library because that's all they have (apart from all of Chobits, all of Rurouni Kenshin and the lower half of Fushigi Yuugi - which is awesome but I need to read the first half of the series XD), and it was pretty good.

Always wanted to get into Loveless. Might when I have the time. :D

And Azumanga Daioh is awesome but it's hard to find the episodes to watch... and Yotsuba& is great.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

My library is pretty tiny and we only have a few odd volumes of things here and there, so I have to buy all of mine. 

M'kay here's my collection:
(Yes, I alphabetize my manga.)







I only have a few anime DVDs because they're so pricey and I prefer reading, anyways. :3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 27, 2008)

YES. JUST... YES. SO JOINING.

I normally only read the manga of most series, and I generally only read shounen manga, but oh well.

Stuff I'm reading:
-Naruto (yeah shut up I like it you can't change that)
-Bleach (YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS)
-FMA (only recently started reading this; only on Ch. 5 but I loves it)
-Death Note (Only on Ch. 20-something when they introduce Misa and that was 3 months ago I read that I need to get back into it)

Stuff I wanna read/watch:
-Azumanga Daioh (Blame Dannichu and the like)
-Loveless 
-Yotsuba&! (Again, Dannichu)


The last three I can't seem to find online anywhere and trying to buy manga is waaay too expensive for me. See, I tend to read scans online which is how I got into the first four listed. 

I can has joinings? :D?


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure about Azu, but you can read Yotsuba&! here. 
Cutest thing in the world~

I'm hoping to read FMA too, but they haven't brought it out in the UK yet.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 27, 2008)

...That is a link to 4chan. I am NOT clicking a link to 4chan if I can help it.

As for FMA, One Manga's got I think all that's come out so far. Not sure though. 'Least, that's how I been reading it.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Seriously, there's nothing 4chanish about it, I swear. It's half-Russian, though (the page, not the manga). 

I might read it there later, but I don't like scans as much because I can't take them places with me :3
Thanks for the link, anyways.

This page is the most wonderful thing ever.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...That is a link to 4chan. I am NOT clicking a link to 4chan if I can help it.
> 
> As for FMA, One Manga's got I think all that's come out so far. Not sure though. 'Least, that's how I been reading it.


It's /b/ you need to be worried about, not 4chan :\


----------



## spaekle (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello. I is can join? D: 

Well, let's see. I have gone through some kind of addicted obsessive phase with each of these at some point: 

Fruits Basket
Marchen Awakens Romance (MAR) 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Death Note
Digimon
D.N. Angel 
Fullmetal Alchemist
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin
XXXHOLiC

...although some of these I haven't seen in forever. I've been meaning to rewatch Kenshin for old time's sake for a while, but I haven't gotten around to it. Other than watching an episode that scared the crap out of me when I was little to see if it still did. And it didn't. It was actually kind of lame. D: 

I also started watching Code Geass and Gurren Lagann a while back; I don't think I watched bit the first episode or two of Geass, and I made it to about seven or eight on TTGL. I should watch the rest. Especially of Gurren Lagann. 

I've suddenly been struck with the unexplainable urge to watch Keroro Gunso, but I can't find episodes. :( 

I watch pretty much all my anime on Megavideo.com. I usually just buy manga, although the local bookstore's started carding people for "Older Teen" rated stuff. Wtf.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I watch pretty much all my anime on Megavideo.com. I usually just buy manga, although the local bookstore's started carding people for "Older Teen" rated stuff. Wtf.


What's so unreasonable about that? You're old enough, anyways.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no ID and I look younger than I am. :(


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Get an ID? :\


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 28, 2008)

*join*

Anime I like:

Death Note
Code Geass
Black Cat

Yes.^^


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 28, 2008)

Definitely joining.

As for me, I like:

ANIME:
-Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni (Kai)- My all-time favorite anime. Makes you ask lots of questions, has deep and interesting      c     characters, a good plot, homicidal children, etc. As long as you don't have a problem with lots of blood, gore, violence, and occasional entrails, then I recommend it.
-One Piece 
-Moon Phase
-Azumanga Daioh

MANGA:
- +Anima
-One Piece (again)
-Tsubasa Resivoir Chronicles
-Black Cat, to an extent
-Inverloch
-xxxHolic
-Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind

Anime & Manga I didn't like:
Death Note- Only after a certain character died. I just got bored soon after that.
Naruto- I'll read it, but I don't like it very much.

Used to like Fruits Basket, but I don't quite as much anymore.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2008)

*pokes avatar* Tadase Hotori from Shugo Chara.  One of the most interesting characters I've ever seen.

I need to raid the bookstore for Shugo Chara.  Then raid my friend's house and make her read them. ^^


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2008)

Jooooin. :D I do love my anime and manga, I do!

My favorites?

*Black Cat* (This is my all time favorite anime/manga EVER. <33 The characters are all amazing, it's one of the few shonens I've seen that actually have strong females. Not sure who my favorite character actually is, but Kyoko and Charden are pretty high up there.)
*D. Gray-man* (My current obsession. :D; Hoshino-sensei just manages to keep it so _interesting._)
*Fullmetal Alchemist* (I don't really feel like typing out how much I love FMA. XD; But I will say that I like the manga better than the anime.)
*Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro* (IT'S SO CREEPY BUT I LOVE IT.)
*Ouran High School Host Club* (It's hard to not love it, the characters are great and well-developed and it's _funny._)
*Soul Eater* (Best fight scenes ever.)
*Mushi-Shi* (One of the most interesting (... I swear this is the last time I'll say interesting!) animes I've ever watched. Seriously, I don't think there's anything else that's quite like it.)


----------



## Thorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Anime & Manga:
Naruto (Started watching it and got hooked...then I started reading the Manga)
FMA (My friend got me into this one... only on ep. 20 however...just started with the manga...I hate Tucker...)

I'm planning to watch Bleach and/or Death Note...(I've only just started watching some animes and reading the mangas...soooo, yeah...)


----------



## surskitty (Jun 29, 2008)

_*Manga~*_
*Stuff I am mostly caught up with!*
- _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ - is epic and entertaining!  Moreso prior to Future Arc, sadly: Future Arc's taking a while since there's more to the plot and it's not _over_ yet so it seems to be dragging.
- _Azumanga Daioh_ - \o/ if only it was on-going: then maybe I'd pay more attention to it.  SADLY my interest wanes quickly if I don't have a reason to reread it to keep up with the series~
- _Fullmetal Alchemist_ - Doesn't update quickly enough to hold my interest so I check onemanga or any of a couple other websites every few months.  Which sucks because it's pretty awesome!  Needs more explosions though.
- _Piano no Mori_ - cute but sad.  aaaa I want to help Kai ; ;  I have no idea whether or not this is ongoing.

*Stuff I have read some of~*
- _D.Gray-Man_ - I am up to that boat with the prostitutes!  It seems... mediocre thus far.  The only reason I have been bothering with it at all is that I want to get to the bits with Jasdevi.  :'[ Rabi is pretty neat too but I am mainly waiting for Devit.  ... which means I am reading it slowly because _I don't care about most of the cast I've met_.  Ticky seems cool, too.
- _Death Note_ - Had fun with the series until 



Spoiler



died.  Seemed to jump the shark after that and I really didn't care about the replacement antihero(es).
- _Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ - Had fun with!  Onemanga only has a few chapters, though, or did when I last looked, and I haven't seen the rest of it anywhere.  Haven't really looked though.  Anyone have a link to where I can download most/all of it?
- _Ouran High School Host Club_ - holy shit that art is godawful.  COULD NOT STAND THE ANATOMYFAIL
- _Shaman King_ - Anatomyfail: WE CAN HAVE IT.  Aaaaaagh.
- _Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu_ - Anatomyfail or just an irritating style?  I'm not totally sure.  Read part of it; might watch the anime sometime soon since that seems to have good art.
- _Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ - Couldn't remember what had happened.
- _Fruits Basket_ - was reading physical manga volumes a few years ago and only read the first two or three!  Might pick up again.
- _Yotsuba&!_ - ... dunno why I stopped reading about a volume and a half in.  Will probably pick up again since the art is pretty and I was actually interested in it!
- _Pokemon Special_ - only read up until the beginning of GS arc.


_*Anime~~*_
*AM UP TO DATE*
- _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ - art is godawful half of the time and v pretty the other half of the time.  Pacing is better than that of the manga's most of the time, and it follows the manga's plot pretty closely (if you ignore that they wrote out Naito Longchamp, but actually I don't think anyone likes Longchamp really so uh?) so!  Most of the voice acting is pretty good, although I think Yamamoto's voice actor should be shot for attempting to sing and I die a little every time Gokudera yells "JYUUDAIME!!", mainly because writers of badfic tend to go with that over "TEEEENTH!!" or 'boss' or something.  Also because I read the manga first.  Actually, I think I've only seen about 2/3 of the anime...?  Basically only the plot bits and part of the daily life arc.
- _Fullmetal Alchemist_ - I think I would hate the anime if I had read the manga first, but since I saw the anime first, I liked it!  Don't really like that it diverges from the manga quite a bit, but I don't think they had a choice.  It's coherent and quite good, so.
- _Princess Tutu_ - is adorable.  Short - only one season - but great.  GO WATCH IT

*HAVE WATCHED SOME OF*
- _Pokemon_?  Should probably look for subs!
- _Death Note_ - wow the anime is slooooow agh drags on
- _Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ - only watched the first episode or so, dunno why.
- _Slayers_ - IF YOU IGNORE THE REST OF MY POST THEN PAY ATTENTION TO THIS BIT.  I have only watched the second season (Slayers: NEXT) and the movie and some of the OVAs and I guess half of the first season but this is VERY EPIC.  IF YOU ARE UNFAMILIAR WITH SLAYERS THEN GO _FIX IT_ I love most of the cast, the female characters are at least as badass as the male ones (in a series focusing a lot on people blowing each other up, even!) and _they are making a fourth season_.  IT IS GREAT there is a plot and the plot is neat, there are random standalone episodes and they are great (complete with the long-haired swordsman crossdressing convincingly!), there are random fight scenes that aren't actually random and both make sense in context and are great, the theme songs are great, and basically GO WATCH IT.  NOW.  DO IT OR I WILL CRY.  I MEAN IT.
- a hell of a lot of other things


SHALLOW?  ME?  how could you guess that also you can probably get me to read anything if you provide links to pages that are made of win or even just rant at me about it enough and provide relevant links
JUST.  LINK.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2008)

Am joining!

Stuff I enjoyed greatly:
Anime:
- Higurashi no Naku Koro ni: Is rather amazing, and I think everyone should at least give it a try, though I can't say it'll be everyone's cup of tea. And the first season is a lot better than the second.
- Azumanga Daioh: You WILL fall in love with it!
- Lucky Star: Like Azumanga Daioh for otakus...
- Excel Saga: Words can't describe it. :P
- Aria: This series is just about my favorite ever. It's amazing. And just got licenced, but the first season won't make it here for months.
- Hayate the Combat Butler: Gets a little stale closer to the end, but I enjoyed it all-in-all. However, you're going to have to be a real otaku to get all the humor.
I could list more, but that'd be getting into more obscure titles.

Manga, this is just everything I own since my collection is small:
- .hack//Legend of the Twilight (1-3): Way better than the anime adaptation, seeing as how this one has all the storyline.
- Cromartie High School (1): It's extremely funny so far. Like Azumanga Daioh but it's about a bunch of high school punks instead.
- Aqua (1-2): This is the prequel to Aria, and the manga is better than the anime, if only by a bit.
- Aria (1-2): Both this and Aqua are must reads.
- Hayate the Combat Butler (1-2): Manga seems about teh same as the anime so far.

I could go on forever, but I'm sure everyone here could and that's exactly why we're here.


----------



## Keta (Jun 29, 2008)

My watch list pales in comparison, but I daresay I watch a lot of stuff from different genres.


Bleach, Elfen Lied, CLANNAD, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Code Geass, ef~ a tale of memories, Naruto, Death Note, Fullmetal Alchemist, Love Hina

(watch/read combined list... a bit messy, but I'm lazy at the moment)

For those of you who love school animes, I strongly recommend CLANNAD and ef~ a tale of memories. They do not seem to be on anybody's list here.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooh, you know what's great and I forgot to mention? Read Or Die, particularly the three-episode OVA which UKians might be able to find in HMV for about £5-7ish. 
The main character is a _papermancer._ It makes books awesome. 

Elfen Lied terrified meeee~

Oh! Also forgot to mention the studio Ghibli movies. I loved Totoro, Moving Castle, Mononoke, Cat Returns and Nausica. And others, but I liked them best.

I don't think Grave of the Fireflies (which I will _always_ call Cave of the Dragonflies) is a Ghibli movies, but it's amazing and teeply tragic and highly reccomended anyways.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2008)

I love Studio Ghibli films. Ones I liked most were Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away, but I've seen Spirited Away 4 times, so that might be influencing me.

Studio Ghibli did the animation production work on Grave of the Fireflies. I would recommend it, but it's not entirely for everyone, as I know for some people it hits way too close to home. Try it if it intrigues you, but prepare yourself.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh. Samurai Champloo and Paranoia Agent. They were two of the best series I've ever seen on Adult Swim. I've started re-watching Paranoia Agent with subs. :]


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 30, 2008)

Aaaah, I _love_ Paranoia Agent! It's amazing and creepy and intense and I love how a minor character in one episode will always me the main character in the next one, and I actually really want a plushie of that pink dog-thing that talks to the graphic designer girl~~~

I've only watched the first 2 DVDs, though, and I want to know how it ends. 

I also live the theme tune, though the opening with all the people laughing is a tad creepy.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 30, 2008)

_Aaargh_ why didn't I see this earlier. D:  I want to join, please!

I desire to join, but I don't watch any anime except for Code Geass and what few DVDs I can buy (which only include Hagaren/FMA, Last Exile, and Suzumiya Haruhi).  I have a fairly big collection of manga, my favorites being:
-Mushishi 
-Tegami Bachi
-ZOMBIE-LOAN
-One Piece
-Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
-Shinshi Doumei Cross
-Hagane no Renkinjutsushi/FullMetal Alchemist
-Pocket Monster Special (seriously, the manga's good)~ 
-Pita-Ten
-D. Gray-Man 

Also novels why don't we talk about light novels here, since they have already integrated themselves into otaku culture and a lot of them have spawned anime adaptations.  My favorite novel series include Suzumiya Haruhi, Toradora!, Shakugan no Shana, and I've read only the first novel but Zero no Tsukaima is pretty good.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Pokéspecial~ I've actually got everything up to the beginning of the Gold/Silver/Crystal arc saved on my computer, along with two random volumes from somewhere in the Ruby/Sapphire arc. X3; I love the art style used, and it seems a lot less childish than the anime~ (THE ELITE FOUR ARE ECO-TERRORISTS.)

I'd love to read more but I can't _find_ it...


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah yes, Pocket Monster Special is rather awesome, isn't it?  I read the first two volumes of the RBY arc in English, I have volumes 8 and 9 (the first two of the GSC arc), and I saw 10 in a used book section and read it right there (I kind of regret that, I could have added it to my collection and it was only two dollars, but the condition of the dust jacket was... iffy).

I wish I could read it more, but I only go to Kinokuniya every so often and I kind of prioritize other series ahead of it and I can't hold a whole ton in my bag. D:  The Pocket Monster Special volumes are slightly larger than most other manga, too.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

I like Pokemon Special, except that they give all the Pokemon the same eyes. Ecerything else is pretty cool. I have volumes 2-7. Wish they'd release GCS in America.

I just saw an episode of Slayers last night on the FUNI channel. It was pretty cool.
Also saw Grave of the Fireflies. It was... depressing.


----------



## Black Poison (Jul 1, 2008)

I so want to join. :D

My top favorite anime would have to be Tenchi Muyo.
with FMA a close 2nd.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 1, 2008)

I know it's probably not good to start discussing an anime that only two people have heard of, but...


link008 said:


> - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni: Is rather amazing, and I think everyone should at least give it a try, though I can't say it'll be everyone's cup of tea. And the first season is a lot better than the second.


Out of curiosity, why do you think that the first season is better?
 Second season explains  the reason behind the disaster and most other questions, and and it has Hanyuu! Is it because first season's bloodier or leaves you with more mysteries to solve?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Should I try to find Higurashi no Naku Koro ni?  I mean, I've heard of it enough to know that the 'Na' is red, but eh.  :/



waitwaitwait DANNICHU HAS HEARD OF SUIKODEN!?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, probably because the first season had more of a mysterious/horror feel to it. The second season was good as well, but for entirely different reasons. It had hope. I rather enjoy hopelessness, auu~.

Higu is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

> waitwaitwait DANNICHU HAS HEARD OF SUIKODEN!?


Danni has. She's only read volumes one and two, though, because the third volume does not exist. Both my friend and I loved the first two volumes and have looked everywhere for the third, but every shop that sells manga ever will have 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, five billion, but never 3. 
D:


----------



## surskitty (Jul 1, 2008)

I've only ever played the first game.  Is the Suikoden manga any good?

go Tir go be your Blessed with Suck self and omnomnom your enemies 8D


----------



## spaekle (Jul 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Danni has. She's only read volumes one and two, though, because the third volume does not exist. Both my friend and I loved the first two volumes and have looked everywhere for the third, but every shop that sells manga ever will have 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, five billion, but never 3.
> D:



Oh, I hate that. Too many times I've gone into a book store looking for a certain volume of something, and they'll only have volumes 1, 3, and then like 7 of that series. Either that, or I'm looking to get into a certain series and they'll have every volume but the first one. :\ 

I guess you could ask the store to order the one you want, but it usually takes forever. :C 



> I so want to join. :D
> 
> My top favorite anime would have to be Tenchi Muyo.


I remember liking Tenchi Muyo when it was on Toonami ages ago, but I don't remember much about the actual story.


----------



## Black Poison (Jul 1, 2008)

> I remember liking Tenchi Muyo when it was on Toonami ages ago, but I don't remember much about the actual story.


Kinda hard to explain.( aka: i dont know it also. XD ) One thing i dont get is that they basicly redone the show alot of times, but they just changed a little bit of the story.


----------



## Flora (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY CRAP WHY DIDN'T I MENTION HELL GIRL?!?

Have One and Two, watched one, two, and part of a random one in the second season.

AWESOME!

i recommend that one too, because it's depressing and awesome.  Yeah...very vague.


----------



## Sansha (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, I want to join! 

I go through phases, but here's the animes/manga I'm generally interested in:

Anime:
- Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni
-Elfen Lied
-Deathnote
- Hellsing
- Chobits
- Rurouni Kenshin 
- .hack//sign
- FMA

Manga:
-Chobits
-Fruits Basket
-Life
-MARS 

Honestly, I haven't found many Animes/Mangas lately that I really liked,  it feels like my interest is sort of dying, so if you guys have any recommendations that you think I might like, feel free to throw them out there, all is appreciated.  :3


----------



## Black Poison (Jul 2, 2008)

You may like,
- Trigun
- Gungrave
- Samurai Champloo
uuuh i do have more animes but thats all that comes to mind at the moment.

for mangas.. 
uuh.. on the site Onemanga.com,
you may like Shina Dark and maybe just maybe you would like Parasyte.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

Sansha said:


> Honestly, I haven't found many Animes/Mangas lately that I really liked,  it feels like my interest is sort of dying, so if you guys have any recommendations that you think I might like, feel free to throw them out there, all is appreciated.  :3


I've made it my life's mission for everyone to know the joy that is Azumanga Daioh, but it's more at the Chobits end of the spectrum than the Elfin Lied. 
It's... absolutely brilliant but has no plot at all. The manga's set out like Peanuts comic strips.

And if murder mysteries are your thing, Detective Conan is absolutely excellent.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 2, 2008)

I dunno if you'd really like it just based on what you listed, but I recommend DN Angel. It's a fantasy/romance series. Read the manga, though. The manga is amazing and has amazing artwork. The anime has good music, but is mostly fillers and they crapped over the storyline. 

Also seconding Samurai Champloo. Dang, I need to watch that again.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 2, 2008)

I suggest reading and watching anything else by CLAMP.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooh, for CLAMP stuff, I _love_ Tokyo Babylon. :D XXXHOLiC isn't a bad series either.


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2008)

CCS.  And Tsubasa.  That's all I read by them.  (Man, I need new addictions.)


----------



## surskitty (Jul 2, 2008)

CLAMP's art style is kinda agh though.  Tiny tiny TINY heads.  Aaaaaaa D;


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, I can't believe I didn't add in Samurai Champloo and Azumanga Diaoh!  I knew my list was small but I couldn't remember what was missing, those two are amazing.

And as for all the other things you guys suggested I'll be sure to check it out, thanks so much.  

I've heard alot of good things about DN angel, I just never bothered to get into it before.



surskitty said:


> CLAMP's art style is kinda agh though.  Tiny tiny TINY heads.  Aaaaaaa D;


I know _exactly_ what you mean by that, it's bugged me forever.  xD


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

It's like, CLAMP art is pretty as long as they don't go below the neck.  But aa hands are the same size as the face, the human body is about five heads tall, etc etc.  Everything _else_ is in proportion!  It's just. tiny tiny heads.  Same reason I can't read superhero comics usually.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to join! ^^

My favorite manga and anime is Katekyo Hitman Reborn. I just love Hibari and Gokudera. <3
I also like all of the CLAMP works and am currently into TRC. ^^


----------



## spaekle (Jul 3, 2008)

The typical CLAMP style is kind of 'meh', although I do like the eyes. Though I remember watching the 'Holic anime and getting annoyed at how all the people were like 15 feet tall. D:


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

Minkyoya said:


> My favorite manga and anime is Katekyo Hitman Reborn. I just love Hibari and Gokudera. <3


Needs more Hibird.  _Midori tanabiku Namimori no, dai naku shou naku nami ga ii~_  Hibari's so great, he adopts tiny yellow birds while being held captive by fruity pineapple bastards.  

Although I'm surprised Spanner isn't on that list, judging by his current fandom popularity!  mainly because he's a. a geek, b. obsessive about everything including Japan, c. fairly attractive even _if_ his expression is v creepy, and d. stripped + kidnapped + handcuffed the main character to a futon.  GO FANDOM GO how long did it take for the Spanner/Tsuna community to show up after chapter 181?

honestly most of the cast is great.  Kyoko's kinda bland, but Haru and Hana are neat!  Chrome's amusing in some of the extras.  The Kokuyou Land bit of Life With Everybody! was amusing~ go go go Chrome SHOOT KEN WITH YOUR WATER GUN that's one way to get him to bathe


GOGOGOGO DISCUSSION OF THAT SERIES WITH THE MAGICAL BABY HITMEN OF THE RAINBOW _THAT SHOOT LASERS FROM PACIFIERS_


----------



## spaekle (Jul 3, 2008)

I dunno, I was seeing some SUCK ON MY LOLLIPOP TSUNA :D stuff quite a while back, before I even knew who Spanner was. Also angsty rape fanfics. But checking Deviantart again, the fandom has grown considerably. 

Don't think I really have a number one favorite character. Everyone's special in their own special way. :] Most of the extras I've seen are pretty awesome. There's something inexplicably amazing about Hibari riding a turtle to an undersea castle from that one folktale I forgot.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been putting it off a while now, but I'm joining!

And currently I'm reading the pokemon Manga (It's awesome so far. I just hope it doesn't turn out like the anime >_>)

Ooo! And I love CLAMP (and I find that I'm used to the 15ft tall people in XXXHolic ^^)


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it took like three hours between the spoilers for 181 being posted and suckxburn (the 4827 lj community, go go super tuna) showing up!  which coincidentally happened like a week and a half after I started reading KHR ahaha.  And I hadn't seen anything involving Spanner/Tsuna prior to that, not that that's a shock since the whole "HEY LOOK TSUNA IS HANDCUFFED TO HIS BED.  WHILE IN HIS BOXERS.  *LET'S SHIP THIS*" thing was for that chapter.

I haven't looked at the fandom on dA, just LJ.  It's kind of popular in a few certain circles though!  ... hasn't gotten mainstream yet.  I blame the anime not being licensed and the manga being kind of irrelevant (but hilarious) for the first seven? volumes.  I don't think the Viz translation of Kokuyo arc has started yet?


Everyone _is_ great.  I think I like Gokudera, Colonnello, Viper, Lissuria, and probably Mukuro most, though.  GO GO FABULOUS GAY BOXER NECROPHILES \o/ Lissuria Third Street is epic.

Hibari encountered a turtle that was being bullied, so he rescued the turtle.  He was invited into the Dragon King's palace... and it was annihilated. O HIBARI SCREW UP MORE JAPANESE LEGENDS

also this piece of fanart w/ context is great


THIS IS SUPPOSEDLY AN OMAKE i have my doubts because of content but the art looks right and it'd be great if it actually was one.  If it isn't, then it's amusing fanart.  WIN/WIN


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been having fun looking up everything on TV Tropes today and it's great fun - I especially reccommend the Evangelion section if you've seen the anime. 

This made me smile, though, because it's so true (from the Yotsuba page)



> The series has been described by one reviewer as "printed joy". Azuma somehow manages to create a series that's both feel-good happy and side-splittingly hilarious. Not for nothing is the series motto "Enjoy Everything."


And this, about Azumanga:



> Azumanga Daioh has been described as "Peanuts on LSD", which seems more or less accurate. It's a bit of an acquired taste, but if you're in the right mood, it can be hilarious.


In other related-to-anime/manga-but-not-related-to-the-discussion-at-hand news, I got volume 17 for Fruits Basket. Maaaan that series just gets darker and darker.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 3, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Needs more Hibird.  _Midori tanabiku Namimori no, dai naku shou naku nami ga ii~_  Hibari's so great, he adopts tiny yellow birds while being held captive by fruity pineapple bastards.
> 
> Although I'm surprised Spanner isn't on that list, judging by his current fandom popularity!  mainly because he's a. a geek, b. obsessive about everything including Japan, c. fairly attractive even _if_ his expression is v creepy, and d. stripped + kidnapped + handcuffed the main character to a futon.  GO FANDOM GO how long did it take for the Spanner/Tsuna community to show up after chapter 181?
> 
> ...


I don't like Spanner. x_X [He's popular? O_O]
He isn't cool, kinda weird, stripped Tsuna and is a traitor-ish-we-don't-know-what-he's-thinking-kid. XD;
(I have biased opinions)

Hana is really neat. XD
I should have included Dino, because I like him despite his tattoo. Also, Viper, Bel...ALL of Varia is cool. 

It would be scary _if_ Queen Marmon were to lift his jacket and reveal his face...[strike]Wait, how do Bel and Marmon fight if they can't see a thing[/strike]

Sadly, I'm beginning to like Squalo, because it's Squalo, and because he is awesome in the video games. x_x


----------



## spaekle (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes. Bel is awesome. He doesn't need eyes. He sees with his awesomeness. :D

I should check out Azumanga. And PokeSpecial.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

Spanner is very popular!  some of it is even sensible.  Most of it isn't, though.  I AM WAITING FOR HIS MOTIVES TO BE REVEALED my money's on "well he felt like it?" or something related to Tsuna's skills at recruiting everyone onto his team.  I AM BIASED in favour of everyone except Birds, Ginger Bread, and. uh. Maybe Kyoko, although I will admit that I liked her in one of the filler episodes (episode 84) and I might like her in general if she'd continue to show backbone or personality or SOMETHING other than her liking of cake.  ... and her desire to be either a policeman or a ballerina.  (I am hoping for the police officer idea, myself, simply because neither Kyoko nor Tsuna deserve each other and it is an irritating canon ship.  >:|  Plenty of better alternatives for either!)

Hana is great~  and one of the few characters to notice that something is very odd with Tsuna.

Dino is entertaining, too!  And alternates between full of win and full of fail in a manner that is STILL AMUSING loev slapstick.


I am hoping that Mammon/Viper will reveal his face... and turn out to be this guy.  They both have blue teardrop tattoos on their cheeks, they both wear giant black coats, they both committed suicide for the sake of their friends the blond shorties....  IT WAS MADE TO BE

I think Viper/Mammon might be able to see under his hood?  I mean, I'd assume.  No idea how Belphegor manages to see, especially given that after his fight with Gokudera, he had _bandages over his eyes_.  How the hell did he see in his fight against Hibari?  Maybe he doesn't need vision, because he's a prince.


Varia is great, although Levi a Than needs more love (and not in the shape of art of Levi poledancing while wearing a thong, thx capslock_khr) because he is kinda desperate for Xanxus's affection attention affection.  And everything needs more Lissuria.  SCREW THE RULES, I HAVE GREEN HAIR.  Belphegor's pretty awesome, but fandom seems to think he's an idiot.  He's not.  He's just completely insane.

I've liked Squalo since the "YOUR CHANCE OF SUCCESS HAS GONE FROM ZERO PERCENT TO... ... ... STILL BEING ZERO PERCENT!!" thing.  'cause I mean come on.  Also the fact he was eaten by a shark AND THEN GOT BETTER how did he get better from that seriously


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 3, 2008)

> Yes. Bel is awesome. He doesn't need eyes. He sees with his awesomeness. :D


Probably...or his eyes live on his crown. Long live Queen Belphagor! XD;;



surskitty said:


> Spanner is very popular!  some of it is even sensible.  Most of it isn't, though.  I AM WAITING FOR HIS MOTIVES TO BE REVEALED my money's on "well he felt like it?" or something related to Tsuna's skills at recruiting everyone onto his team.


Hmm...probably Spanner was influenced by the Namimori spirit? XD;;



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> I AM BIASED in favour of everyone except Birds, Ginger Bread, and. uh. Maybe Kyoko, although I will admit that I liked her in one of the filler episodes (episode 84) and I might like her in general if she'd continue to show backbone or personality or SOMETHING other than her liking of cake.  ... and her desire to be either a policeman or a ballerina.  (I am hoping for the police officer idea, myself, simply because neither Kyoko nor Tsuna deserve each other and it is an irritating canon ship.  >:|  Plenty of better alternatives for either!)


Ginger Bread was so disgusting. Those spiders were so disgusting. 
That was the worst chapter I could have read when I was feeling itchy. x_x
Birds is scary! Oh, gosh, his laugh in Fate of Heat is so scary and those twins that he owns aren't even human, in my opinion. x_x

Kyoko doesn't do much though...
My friends think that Tsuna and Kyoko may be siblings, because Ryohei does look a little like Tsuna's dad. O_o;;;



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> Hana is great~  and one of the few characters to notice that something is very odd with Tsuna.
> 
> Dino is entertaining, too!  And alternates between full of win and full of fail in a manner that is STILL AMUSING loev slapstick.


I just like Hana's attitude a lot. She is just great. <3

LOL, I loved it when he pulled out his cell-phone and it broke immediately. XD;;;

I wonder how he's doing over in the Future Arc. He never actually appeared, but was noted. If his servants were all killed then...who knows what will happen...



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> I am hoping that Mammon/Viper will reveal his face... and turn out to be this guy.  They both have blue teardrop tattoos on their cheeks, they both wear giant black coats, they both committed suicide for the sake of their friends the blond shorties....  IT WAS MADE TO BE


Ah, ha. XD 
Well, Colonero wasn't really a shorty when Ginger Bread killed Viper, however, it still works. XD



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> I think Viper/Mammon might be able to see under his hood?  I mean, I'd assume.  No idea how Belphegor manages to see, especially given that after his fight with Gokudera, he had _bandages over his eyes_.  How the hell did he see in his fight against Hibari?  Maybe he doesn't need vision, because he's a prince.


Hmm...his hearing is great? 
Bel has extremely large clothes when he is watching the Mammon vs. Chrome battle. It's kinda strange why he would wear such a big shirt. It even falls off a bit. 



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> Varia is great, although Levi a Than needs more love (and not in the shape of art of Levi poledancing while wearing a thong, thx capslock_khr) because he is kinda desperate for Xanxus's affection attention affection.  And everything needs more Lissuria.  SCREW THE RULES, I HAVE GREEN HAIR.  Belphegor's pretty awesome, but fandom seems to think he's an idiot.  He's not.  He's just completely insane.


Poor Levi A Than. I don't like him. x_x (I wished I did though. XD;; )
Lissuria is awesome. XD He is just so funny.
"Save me!!!!"

Belphagor is a genius. XD
He lived the longest, suffered NO pain during his fight with Hibari while Hibari almost died. (Exaggeration)



			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> I've liked Squalo since the "YOUR CHANCE OF SUCCESS HAS GONE FROM ZERO PERCENT TO... ... ... STILL BEING ZERO PERCENT!!" thing.  'cause I mean come on.  Also the fact he was eaten by a shark AND THEN GOT BETTER how did he get better from that seriously


LOL...yes, that was just weird.
And everything is Di Squalo. XD


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

I like spiders, but Ginger Bread is kinda agh eeeevil and not the funny sort.  I've noticed that the villains in each arc are getting more and more EEEEVIILLLLL.  Kokuyo had Mukuro, who, while an evil scheming bastard, is entirely willing to sacrifice himself for his buddies; Varia had... the Varia and while Xanxus is kinda crazy and evil, he wasn't going to laugh at Squalo's epic failure until Levi prompted him; Future Arc has Byakuran who is apparently an evil bastard who likes exercise before lunch in the form of making pineapple upside-down cakes and apparently also capable of mind control.  And evil.  And is probably just doing it all for the lulz.

Colonnello was probably still short when he was killed by Ginger Bread's goons...?  I mean, I'd assume so.  Lal only grew because the rest of them were dead and she's not the age she was in the flashbacks, either: in the flashbacks, I'd say she's in her twenties, while in future arc she seems to be in her teens.  And it was Viper that killed himself so uh.  :/


Belphegor can wear whatever he want to, because he's a prince.  His entire outfit is ridiculous, although it makes more sense than Gokudera's hooker outfit.  Storm guys have no fashion sense?  maybe they need help from Lissuria.

Levi's more than a bit of a dick, but I don't see why the fandom seems to never acknowledge his existence.  He's amusing, just full of fail.  oh the poor dolphugly, how will he ever survive~~

Lissuria is \o/ epic.  SELF-PROCLAIMED MOTHER OF THE VARIA FAMILY he also cooks and likes film festivals. And everyone's just like "what the hell Lissuria" when he hit on Ryohei~  and in the anime he and Ryohei were getting along for the sky battle!  ... as much as Lissuria whining in Japlish and Ryohei wishing that he'd just shut up already counts as getting along.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Mukuro was kinda weird. x_x
He doesn't appeal to me at all, and wasn't as evil, as you said. 
There's something really wrong with Uni and Byakuran, in my opinion. They are just weird. x_x
It's going to make me feel a bit scared IF Byakuran grabs Uni and removes her pacifier. O_O;;
[or is it not there anymore?]

Hmm...growth spurt happens at an extremely young age for Colonnello? XD
I actually thought Colonnello saved Viper, instead of the other way around. 

Belphagor acts as if he were an idiot in the games though. He stands there with his big mouth and shouts weird things. In the anime and manga, he's much better. Gokudera must feel heavy when he wears so many bombs. His hooker outfit is really really terrible. x_X

Lissuria is just great, no doubts about that XD

[...gah, Ryohei's Maximum Cannon thing is useless in the games. It never hits...so Lissuria killed Ryohei. XD;; ]


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2008)

Go dance an eternal samba >:|
Uni's pacifier isn't visible in any of the panels of present-Uni, so presumably Byakuran has it.  Or it's in her shirt.  But I'm inclined to think that Byakuran has it since he's only missing two pacifiers and one of them is blue.  Collect them all?  (each sold separately)

... uh, no?  The arcobaleno appear to have been magically deaged somehow.  Colonnello _did_ save Viper: it's just that then Viper was kind of like aa pretty much all of my friends are dead and then went on vacation to Hawaii.  Or possibly Italy.

I've never played any of the games.

Gokudera seems to have super-powers in regards to his dynamite.  Where does he keep it?  His butt?

So if Lissuria killed Ryohei, did he succeed in his quest to take him home with him?


----------



## spaekle (Jul 4, 2008)

Byakuran smiles too much. As does Mukuro. Mm-hmm.

But they're both awesome in that way. Plus I like Byakuran's marshmallow thing. Only really evil people eat marshallows and smile too much. 

I haven't played any of the games either, are any of them out in English?


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

That's true. Hmm...but that would hurt Uni a lot if her pacifier was taken by force. I wonder what's going wrong with Uni's mind, if she wasn't controlled by Byakuran. x_x
[Byakuran should go and collect Pokemon too.]

Well, I actually meant after they were turned into "chibis" 
Viper probably went to Italy, met Hibari, was bitten, cried, and killed himself due to humiliation. XD;

I imported mine from Japan, so...

It's just weird. Gokudera isn't human. That's the only explanation. His body is dynamite, which is why he was SOO scared when a dynamite fell next to him during episode 2.

Nah, I had to restart, so technically, nothing happened. 
I would've loved a scene where Lissuria did take Ryohei home and the rest of the gang would have to save Ryohei. XD



> Byakuran smiles too much. As does Mukuro. Mm-hmm.
> 
> But they're both awesome in that way. Plus I like Byakuran's marshmallow thing. Only really evil people eat marshallows and smile too much.
> 
> I haven't played any of the games either, are any of them out in English?


Mukuro changes his contacts too much. XD

So...I had a joke about that (which is terrible, so won't post here). 
Byakuran's constant eating and Hibari's constant naps...are they related? O_O

No, none of them are in English, however, you don't really need to understand Japanese to play. The one I bought was KHR: Fate of Heat (yes, the title was in English). The only difficulty I had with the game was finding Reborn. >>;;
Leveling up to 99 is pretty easy though. Just fight Reborn. XD


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2008)

No idea.  I think she's mostly controlled by Byakuran although maybe it's weakening enough that she can do things like give Gamma back his box?

I don't think Hibari'd be able to bite Viper.  :/  Hibari isn't that good against illusions and Viper is smart enough to not let himself be close to anyone dangerous.

No, the games are Japanese-only, although there might be a patch out.

I love how the Byakuran vs Mukuro fight started with "I want your body." "I'd like some exercise before lunch!" also Byakuran's normal expression is 'imagining you naked'.  You know it's true.


No, he was probably scared because he was about to be _blown up_.  Although I'd like to see Gokudera vs Matches.  Too much dynamite~~

... but if Lissuria took Ryohei home with him wouldn't Ryohei probably be dead?  Then again, they might get along decently with both being alive and well: certainly they got along well enough that Lissuria taught ten years later Ryohei his tricks.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably at the end, poor Gamma won't get his box back. Uni will be like, "I'm Byakuran" and Gamma like, O_O;;;;;

True. Viper will only need to give some sakura to him and then Hibari will be like, "I can't move..." (Probably that disease was cured though)

I don't think there's a patch out, because people rarely talk about them.

...why did Mukuro grow his hair so long? 


Gokudera's fire power is saddening. Only 116th out of all of the mafia. x_X

Unconscious, yes. Dead, no.
Obviously, Ryohei and Hibari's relationship got worse and better (Ryohei did get Hibird as a way of communication)


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2008)

... Gamma already _has_ his box back.  He got it back a bit before his rematch.

Hibari's Sakurakura disease was cured while Team Tsuna was breaking into Kokuyo Healthy Land, so uh yeah he doesn't have it anymore.

Mukuro probably grew his hair longer because he wanted to!  it's a good enough reason for anything.  It also decreased his resemblance to a certain fruit, so.


Yeah, but that was before he figured out the joy of ROCKET BOMBS.

Ryohei and Hibari seem to be getting along fine, yeah.  As well as Ryohei and the Varia.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Gamma is so unappealing that I apparently thought that didn't ever happen? XD;

I thought so, but he did seem a little weird afterwards when Gokudera wanted to fight him when there was Sakura around.

Certain fruit? XDDD
Why does he need to make Chrome's hairstyle like his? x_x;; 

Eh, but Rocket Bombs aren't all that great in my opinion. Dr. Shamal would get better bombs than those, since that doctor has problems. XD;;

Hibari doesn't seem to like Ryohei though. 
I personally think that Ryohei's bandage was for breathing reasons so he took it off after he grew older.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2008)

Eh, Gamma's a bastard but I like him anyway.

... um.  I don't remember that.  When was that?  O_o


Presumably for the same reason that she changed her name from Nagi to Chrome Dokuro.

... but Shamal doesn't NEED bombs.  He's got his trident mosquitoes and he does fine with them.


Hibari and Ryohei don't seem to particularly like each other, but they get along fine ten years later.

But iirc he still had his bandaid for a decent amount of time ten years later, so!  He just lost it somewhere between rescuing Chrome and the current fight.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Gamma is only cool because he has foxes. 

It was when Gokudera wanted to blow away the class roster, because he and Tsuna were in different classes. Gokudera was like, "Bring it on" and Hibari seemed to want to "bite him to death", but some sakura petals blew across them, and Hibari left. O_o;;

Probably...but Chrome has nothing to do with Mukuro. @_@

Eh, he has bombs too though, so that would still go in Futa's rankings. XD


I thought Ryohei said that Hibari was EXTREMELY annoying before their current battle?

Well, Chrome eased his breathing pain? XDDD


----------



## surskitty (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah.  Gamma's mainly cool because he's a bastard and completely comfortable with himself about it.

Oh, that bit.  Wasn't that anime-only though and replaced the chapter where Tsuna meets Longchamp?  Because the anime kinda fails most of the time.

... uh yes she does?  ku-ro-mu do-ku-ro.  mu-ku-ro ro-ku-do.  Anagrams.  Kuromu romanicizes to Chrome, though, so.

Yeah, but Futa's rankings are kind of outdated.


As I said, they don't seem to particularly like each other, but they get along.

... what, while in a coma?


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, I am a huge fox lover, so foxes overshadow everything.

Hmm...I think so. That part probably was portrayed wrongly.

The other way around, eh? That makes sense...

Gokudera's firepower would be last out of all of the mafia at the beginning of the future arc though. XD

I don't know...Ryohei has this attachment to girls? (Tetsuya did say that Ryohei had a soft spot for girls, but even though that was for I-Pin only, it could mean in general...)

But...who knew Bel would take down his crown? :


----------

